# Yet another color option on the S-Works Tarmac!



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Due out in February. Looks pretty cool, I think. HTC


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree. _Very_ cool!!


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

nice!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

One from the other side...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the yellow/ green on alternate sides of the inner chain/ seat stays and fork blades. Nice looking bike from either side.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice. Hope Specialized is doing what they've done in the past - leaving the Highroad decal removable.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

may not appeal to Campy or SRAM fans ;-)


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Had a Black/white/red standard color frame on order since August, and it still hasn't arrived. I think February might be wishful thinking..


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

bet you can't remove the shimano label....


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Di2 Only?*

I wonder if this frameset will be Di2 specific? I am not noticing any cable stops (except for the rear brake) and there appears to be some holes under the water bottle bosses on the seat tube. This would certainly explain the "Shimano" logo.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Good eyes! It would make some sense for the team bike to be Di2 specific. It'll be interesting to see if Cavendish rides with Di2. But I don't see the internal routing entry/exit points that the Roubaix S-Works has either. This makes me think that the picture might be the team frame, or a pre-production model, rather than the consumer one. I suspect that we will see internal cable routing on S-Works sooner or later though, largely motivated by Di2 and the Ultegra version.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Will this be frame only or come as a complete bike?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

DarkoBWM said:


> Will this be frame only or come as a complete bike?


Frameset only, and only with the OSBB, according to the dealer site.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the paint scheme. As someone said earlier if the Shimano decals are under the clear coat I might have an issue with it.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

hm...wonder why the use of the alloy bb shell, instead of the PF30 setup on the other frames.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I believe, though I am not certain, this was a pre-production mock-up. My guess is that Spesh took a Pro and painted it up at their HQ in Morgan Hill.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It might be a team issue bike - in which case they'll be running Shimano cranks (Dura Ace with Di2).


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

So it's Di2 specific, but with an OSBB?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> So it's Di2 specific, but with an OSBB?


I'm not suggesting that's the case here, but if it is, there are adapters available that allow the use of Shimano cranksets with BB30's (or, OSBB's as Spec prefers):
http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/785/54/


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Putting the pieces together, I think the pictured bike is a team issue or pre-production bike that is Di2 specific and standard BB. The consumer version will be OSBB and have the standard routing, just like the other special paint S-Works frames.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thinking about it, Dura Ace and especially Ultegra Di2 really have to force Specialized to switch to internal cable routing for the 2012 top-end bikes. They won't want to build 2 versions for cable routing, and no-one will buy the Di2 bikes with a sloppy install (that's why there's no Tarmac Di2 bike in the 2011 range). So the S-Works has to go internal cable routing, and maybe the Pro too depending on whether they push the Ultegra Di2 down to that level.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Ordered an OSBB one today. They are promising late Feb delivery....we'll see. Standard colors were early May, at least in my size 52.

The Shimano and Highroad decals are under the clearcoat. I ride both Campy and Shimano and not sure which will end up on this. If it's the Campy Chorus 11, I may get some ribbing, but it'll fade as I pull away.  

This color is limited to S-Works dealers, so I doubt we'll see too many on the road.

EDIT: Website shows them as complete bikes with your choice of SRAM Red and DA7900. No mention of Di2.


----------



## verkerbee (Aug 27, 2009)

I ordered a White SL3 in Nov 2010, after an accident totalled my Saxo SL2. My shop has been trying to get one since and advised me yesterday it was just not going to happen. 

As an alternative, they sent photos of other options - including the HTC only in OSBB, which I had never seen before but I'm really leaning towards now. I ride DA so the stickers work for me.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mschofie (Feb 22, 2010)

Just bought the HTC Highroad S-Works with Dura Ace 7900. Set it up with the ROval Rapide 45's with the Matt black finish. I did leave the specialized crank in place, as the stiffness to weight ratio is one of he best. I was riding SRAM RED prior to this, before I was hit by a car on xmas eve !!!
Looking forward to riding dura ace, but SRAM is good stuff,......The SRAM just didn't look right on the bike, with the color scheme and all, and then of course the Shimano logo !!

I'll put pics up once I get it towards the end of this week.


----------



## Ollie Right (May 5, 2010)

mschofie said:


> Just bought the HTC Highroad S-Works with Dura Ace 7900. Set it up with the ROval Rapide 45's with the Matt black finish. I did leave the specialized crank in place, as the stiffness to weight ratio is one of he best. I was riding SRAM RED prior to this, before I was hit by a car on xmas eve !!!
> Looking forward to riding dura ace, but SRAM is good stuff,......The SRAM just didn't look right on the bike, with the color scheme and all, and then of course the Shimano logo !!
> 
> I'll put pics up once I get it towards the end of this week.


Hi - Do you think the frame supports DI2 or does it have the regular cable stops?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very Nice! Looks great!


----------



## mschofie (Feb 22, 2010)

The bike does have the cable stops. I hear that they introduced to the Highrosd team an S Works that has Di2 on the bike, but this will take some time to be introduced to the open market.


----------



## madoneorscott (Mar 14, 2011)

I just ordered one...and I am putting SRAM red on it....can we still be friends?


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

madoneorscott said:


> I just ordered one...and I am putting SRAM red on it....can we still be friends?


Post some pics of your build.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen the 2012 specialized catalog yet? I ordered a tarmac sl3 pro this week. I plan to get another sworks in the near future. My lbs said when i pick up my new frame he has a 2012 catalog with the new colors that are due out in aug/sep 2011. Is the current lineup on the specialized site going to carry into the 2012 season? Anyone have scans or links to the new tarmac colors?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Has anyone seen the 2012 specialized catalog yet? I ordered a tarmac sl3 pro this week. I plan to get another sworks in the near future. My lbs said when i pick up my new frame he has a 2012 catalog with the new colors that are due out in aug/sep 2011. Is the current lineup on the specialized site going to carry into the 2012 season? Anyone have scans or links to the new tarmac colors?


Haven't seen anything on new Tarmac or Roubaix. Thus far, all we've seen is a small number of "Early Launch" bikes, that don't include any carbon bikes. The new Tarmac/Roubaix colors should be released in July around the time Specialized has their dealer event. I am sure a few will get leaked prior to that, but the full line should be viewable then.


----------

